# Rick Sanchez Pwns Fox News.



## Vidboy10 (Sep 20, 2009)

Epic Win you might say.


----------



## DaMummy (Sep 20, 2009)

keep fucking that chicken


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 20, 2009)

-


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 20, 2009)

That's some serious win there.


----------



## Law (Sep 20, 2009)

CloudSE said:
			
		

> @vidboy - i'm sorry but do you have to start a new thread about everything...it's a joke



At least he puts more than one word of his own content into the OP, and doesn't make five goddamn threads about random shit nobody cares about per hour.

And most of the shit he posts is actually funny, although he's already realized he's an unfunny faggot, unlike you who hasn't.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> CloudSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

If you're trying to be funny, CloudSE, you're not. Heck, I even think I'm funnier than you.


----------



## Law (Sep 20, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know the worst thing? This kid thinks he's an "intellectual", and that he's above the majority of members that post on GBAtemp. Unfunny + username taken from a character in an incredibly old rpg that gets too much hype + pretentiousness + stuck up = OH HI GENERIC FINAL FANTASY 7 FANBOY


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 21, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> CloudSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PWNED.

Anyways, that video is too long for me to feel like watching. I will just take everyone's word on that its funny. I don't love when News screws up on stuff though "Keep fucking that chicken"


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 21, 2009)

-


----------



## Law (Sep 21, 2009)

CloudSE said:
			
		

> I must off really offended people who think that this is their own little playground and not some place where other people can come by and add something they found and thought to share it with others, but seeing the way some people responded to my comment i'll just leave. No harm done.



There's sharing content, and there's spamming crap. By giving little to no OP in your posts you were essentially making shitty threads that belonged in the EoF, but you were making them in Off Topic. Feel free to make them in the EoF, but if you have no discussion to add, don't put it here.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 21, 2009)

BONED! haha that was awesome!


----------



## Raika (Sep 21, 2009)

Pwned...
Epic win.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 21, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there...


BTW thanks to the mod who 'guested' him


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

"YOU LIE!" - didn't Zim say that on the Zim eats waffles episode? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm british and even I know Fox is a terrible "news" channel


----------

